# Post R3 deliveries in Europe here



## kaihp (Jan 21, 2022)

It seems that Canon has quite a backlog in serving the EOS R3 to the European market. I think it would be good if we can post information across Europe about deliveries (or lack of it), to understand if/when deliveries are starting to happen.

I'll start out with Denmark: the two pro dealers got a single camera each for the pre-orders on release day (2021-11-26). I just called the dealer where I preordered, and they told me that they have received neither further cameras nor information about when they will get any


----------



## morten74 (Jan 21, 2022)

It is the same in Norway. No camera, no information.


----------



## mkamelg (Jan 24, 2022)

It seems to me that with yours Scandinavian earnings it would be profitable for you to fly to Gdansk (one of the Polish Baltic cities), and make a purchase on the spot in one of the stores belonging to our largest Polish photographic chain with the Canon PRO Partner status. Alternatively try to get along with the customer support of this photo chain (I will write right away, that I have no idea if it is possible to communicate with someone there in English), whether they will accept an order with shipment outside of Poland.

https://www.cyfrowe.pl/aparat-cyfrowy-canon-eos-r3-body-p.html (camera)

They probably have two for sale. One is in the main warehouse in Gdansk, and the other in one of the Warsaw stores.

https://www.cyfrowe.pl/zasady-sprzedazy/kontakt.html (forms of contact)

I think the best way to contact them, would be to send them an e-mail.


----------



## kaihp (Jan 24, 2022)

mkamelg said:


> It seems to me that with yours Scandinavian earnings it would be profitable for you to fly to Gdansk (one of the Polish Baltic cities), and make a purchase on the spot.
> 
> I think the best way to contact them, would be to send them an e-mail.


Thanks for the information. For me, that could be a potential option (the price in Zloty is around 4% lower than the official price here in Denmark. For @morten74, he would have to pay Norwegian VAT on entry, but should be able to get the Polish VAT back, so a bit more complicated situation.

But an email to see if they have anything and would be willing to sell/ship would be a good starting point.


----------



## kaihp (Mar 7, 2022)

Called up the dealer today. Since Nov 26, they had received 2-3 more R3 bodies. 

Canon cannot or will not tell them any indication of when they are going get more products.


----------



## kaihp (May 25, 2022)

Some weeks ago, I signed up to the R3 preorder list of the smaller of the two pro dealers here in Denmark, as they said that their preorder list was quite short.

Much to my surprise (and joy) I got a call yesterday from that dealer, saying that they expect to get a number of R3 bodies next week, and I could potentially get one of them. Was I still interested? Hell yeah. They'll only be able confirm it next week when they get the final note.

Checked up with the first dealer, and they said they don't know anything until they actually have the products in their hands. Looks like the smaller dealer wins this time.


----------



## kaihp (Jun 8, 2022)

Well well well. The delivery constraints could be loosening up. Got a mail yesterday from the primary pro dealer asking if I was still interested. They hope and expect to be able to deliver an R3 body to me this month. 

Holding my thumbs, breath and anything else that could expedite the delivery...


----------



## kaihp (Jun 13, 2022)

After 425 days of inpatient waiting, I have today picked up my R3 with dealer 1. I have cancelled my order with dealer 2.

Apparently Denmark got a number of bodies this time around, including a couple of R6 bodies (non-kit).


----------



## kaihp (Jul 28, 2022)

FYI, Goecker in Copenhagen now has the R3 in physical stock. They showed a reel on IG where you could see at least 8 boxes.


----------



## bergstrom (Aug 6, 2022)

If you're in europe









CANON R3 BODY ONLY - MINT IN BOX | eBay


Mint condition.



www.ebay.com


----------



## kaihp (Aug 6, 2022)

bergstrom said:


> If you're in europe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, but I'd pass on that even if I didn't have an R3: I'd only save 2.4% vs buying a new camera (47.138 vs 48.295 DKK) with full warranty from a genuine Canon dealer here in Denmark.


----------

